# AF 312 PRR Shell damage



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi all, I had an accident with my AF 312....I broke one of the linkage holders off the cab shell and I was wondering if there is any way to repair it....It is a metal cab....Thanks for the help, John B


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Rebuild the shell mount with JB Weld???


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I have two extra 312 shells.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A linkage holder is just a screw hole. JB Weld drill and tap or just set the screw in and remove it after drying.


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

dooper said:


> Can you post a picture?


No, unfortunately I can't....But thanks....


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

dooper said:


> I have two extra 312 shells.


Would you be willing to part with one? Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

T-Man said:


> A linkage holder is just a screw hole. JB Weld drill and tap or just set the screw in and remove it after drying.


A small piece that contains the hole broke off....Thanks for the reply....:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Put a _tiny bit_ of Vaseline on the screw thread when it's held in place while the JB Weld is drying around it. That will allow you to back the screw out easily.


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

tjcruiser said:


> Put a _tiny bit_ of Vaseline on the screw thread when it's held in place while the JB Weld is drying around it. That will allow you to back the screw out easily.


Ok tj, thanks....I may have an extra shell but I will get some of this and try it....

John


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Well, I did have an xtra 312 engine that's not running due to a broken linkage rod....I took the rod off the broken one and now the other is running....This one that the linkage holder broke off I had since childhood....This and my Silver Bullet my dad was running around on the kitchen floor so it holds a special place for me....I will try the JB weld, get a new linkage rod and see what happens...I would really like to get this one running again....

John


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Just an update on my 312 shell damage....I applied the JB weld and the small part seems to be holding....Thanks for turning me on to this folks....:appl: Now I only need to get the right rod to connect to the wheel and we will see what happens....Anyone know where I can find part numbers for the 312 linkages? Thanks again.....John


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Glad to hear that the JB Weld worked. FYI ... you can get JB in either fast-dry or slow-dry versions.

Check in with Jeff Kane at the Train Tender ... www.ttender.com

He offers several American Flyer parts, and might be able to help you i.d. linkage components.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a parts diagram for your 312.

http://www.hobbysurplus.com/xviews/310sk5HSS.asp

Part numbers are below diagrams.


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks to TJ and Mo-Pac for the info....:thumbsup:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I also use Jeff Kane for my AF parts. Get his phone number off the web site, get your
parts numbers off the diagram, and give Jeff a call. He will be able to tell you if he has the parts and give you a price. I think he has the best prices also. He really provides a service.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Jeff's phone # is 1-585-229-2050... He also has a ton of parts not on his web-site.


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks to Flyernut and Mo-Pac....I really appreciate all the help I get from all on this forum and Happy Thanksgiving to ALL.....:appl:


----------

